# I need some advice.



## dzc4627

Hi everyone. I haven't posted here for a while, but I have come back for some advice.

First off, I'd like to share that I have made it to the finals of the Young Composers Challenge which is a national composers contest for teens aged up to 18. I have found out I am in the top 7 out of 80 submissions. I have yet to win and get into the final 3. Cross your fingers! 

Here is the piece along with judge comments afterwards: 




The website: http://www.youngcomposerschallenge.com/

Anyway, with that being said, I am a junior and after summer will be a senior and I am getting started in the whole college thing. I'm in SoCal but would like to leave and move somewhere colder within the country. I'd prefer to study composition at a conservatory but I realize that I need to be open to other places.

So, my request is for general advice about the best way to go about studying composition after high school. Are the big music conservatories like Curtis and New England and etc. really all that good for composition like they are for performance? What schools are best for classical composition? How should I go about application pieces? Is it better to write them on software with playback or should I go the more genuine route of writing on piano on paper?

If you need more info from me to answer these please do ask.

Thanks! I'd appreciate any and all advice.


----------



## EdwardBast

I have taught music in both conservatory and university settings and might be able to help with your questions.

All else being equal, there are considerable advantages for a student composer enrolling in a conservatory or large university music department with a strong performance division. For example, there are lots of good instrumentalists you can enlist for performances (make friends with a string quartet  ) and who might be able to answer questions about playability and other technical issues in what you are composing. There is also a lot going on in those kind of large departments and it can be quite stimulating. But the most important thing is probably finding good composition teachers, and there is no telling where the perfect person or persons might be. I would do extensive research starting now. Go to the sites of schools with good reputations, find out who is on the composition faculty there, and see if you can find performances of their music on youtube or elsewhere. Keep track of composers whose music you admire, but(!) — remember that great composers can sometimes be poor or indifferent teachers and communicators and, conversely, sometimes middling composers can be excellent teachers and mentors. The research process will be great for you in any case because it will expose you to the whole scene out there, and knowing the departments you will be applying to from the inside out is always advantageous.

Application pieces: When the time comes, inquire about what format the institution prefers for application pieces. But in general, use software (although if you have a really good hand for musical manuscript, that can be impressive). It is quite likely you will be submitting hard copies of scores with mp3 demos. But if you can get any works recorded by real players (if they are good or at least competent) that would be advantageous. It will make a good impression if your music copying, whether by hand or software, looks professional. Try to make your manuscripts look like the best published music. (I actually use the G. Schirmer style sheet for my scores.) 

As for developing your portfolio of works, I would write for a variety of forces — chamber, orchestra, works for your own instrument, especially if it is piano, vocal works if you are so inclined. If you can find someone with whom to study theory and counterpoint privately, by all means go for it. You might also look into summer programs like those at Tanglewood and Interlochen. I believe there are summer programs for student composers — maybe after your senior year?

Best of luck and feel free to ask further questions if you think I can be of help.


----------



## dzc4627

EdwardBast said:


> I have taught music in both conservatory and university settings and might be able to help with your questions.
> 
> All else being equal, there are considerable advantages for a student composer enrolling in a conservatory or large university music department with a strong performance division. For example, there are lots of good instrumentalists you can enlist for performances (make friends with a string quartet  ) and who might be able to answer questions about playability and other technical issues in what you are composing. There is also a lot going on in those kind of large departments and it can be quite stimulating. But the most important thing is probably finding good composition teachers, and there is no telling where the perfect person or persons might be. I would do extensive research starting now. Go to the sites of schools with good reputations, find out who is on the composition faculty there, and see if you can find performances of their music on youtube or elsewhere. Keep track of composers whose music you admire, but(!) - remember that great composers can sometimes be poor or indifferent teachers and communicators and, conversely, sometimes middling composers can be excellent teachers and mentors. The research process will be great for you in any case because it will expose you to the whole scene out there, and knowing the departments you will be applying to from the inside out is always advantageous.
> 
> Application pieces: When the time comes, inquire about what format the institution prefers for application pieces. But in general, use software (although if you have a really good hand for musical manuscript, that can be impressive). It is quite likely you will be submitting hard copies of scores with mp3 demos. But if you can get any works recorded by real players (if they are good or at least competent) that would be advantageous. It will make a good impression if your music copying, whether by hand or software, looks professional. Try to make your manuscripts look like the best published music. (I actually use the G. Schirmer style sheet for my scores.)
> 
> As for developing your portfolio of works, I would write for a variety of forces - chamber, orchestra, works for your own instrument, especially if it is piano, vocal works if you are so inclined. If you can find someone with whom to study theory and counterpoint privately, by all means go for it. You might also look into summer programs like those at Tanglewood and Interlochen. I believe there are summer programs for student composers - maybe after your senior year?
> 
> Best of luck and feel free to ask further questions if you think I can be of help.


Great advice Edward, I will be using this!


----------



## Hibiki Itano

Sometimes I find go to conservatory for composition sucks. But it's the only way for you to go if you really want to get in the classical-like music career.
Anyways, you'd done a very good job!


----------



## Pugg

Hibiki Itano said:


> Sometimes I find go to conservatory for composition sucks. But it's the only way for you to go if you really want to get in the classical-like music career.
> Anyways, you'd done a very good job!


This makes really sense .


----------

